# Bud Pictures



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

*whats up everyone. i have been looking at this section of the forum for the past few days and have noticed that there are barley any bud pictures in this section. most of the stuff here belongs in other parts of the forum. if i'm not mistaken this section is for bud pics only. dry or wet. this section should be for showing off your close-up bud shots. here a few for examples. the first pic is the main cola on my papaya. the other 3 pics are smaller buds on the lower branches. if you are growing and plan on posting all the time may i suggest starting a grow journal. not only does it save space for other things but its a good way to look back on your grow and keep track of it. *


----------



## tallslim (Mar 20, 2006)

How the hell did you get such a close shot.  you could be a photographer. damn dog,those are nice colas.  so are you in the west,east,north,mid,orsouth U.S.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

east coast my brother.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

I was going to put up a picture but now I'm too embarrased!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh what the hell...you asked. I haven't killed them yet.   High Grunt! Have a "stoney day"!   These are actually only 3 of them, their sisters are watching.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 22, 2006)

GreenDaygilr, what's your deal? Your plants look good.


----------



## A 5th Lower (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn Grunt, those are some fine ladies. You say you're on the east coast, eh? Maybe you should gimme some of that, heh.

Same for you GDG, those are some nice buds. 

GODDAMN I WISH I COULD GROW!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 22, 2006)

Tell you what.. I want to lick that plant Bro.... You too Greenday  girl


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

I just figure, if I'm gonna do something..I want to do it better than your "average joe'. thanks everyone!


----------



## flipmode (Mar 22, 2006)

somma of the most beutiful plants i ever seen


----------



## sticky icky (Mar 14, 2009)

them buds are beautiful


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 14, 2009)

I wanna share my pics with yall. Check it out.
the first is some bagseed bud.
the last three are my reveg girl.


----------

